# Dedicated Hunter question



## spencer_larsen (Jul 24, 2008)

I am interested in putting in for the dedicated hunter program. i was wondering about the part in the description where it says you can hunt the region of your choice means that you can pick a different region each year or you choose one region for the three years. Any clarification would be appreciated.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is set for the whole 3 years, however if you request a change on January 1st (before all tags are out) you can have it changed. However, it is very possible to have to draw for regions next year as has been proposed in the RAC's.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you misunderstood the way I read it the dedicated hunters wouldnt have to draw for a region but have to draw in order to be in the program.


----------



## yotee (Oct 10, 2008)

You can choose the region of your choice yearly. Beginning in '09 it is a drawing to get into the program. By the way, it is a very good program.


----------

